# first colonoscopy



## 22569 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey, I've been a member for about a year now, but this is my first post (couldn't figure it out). I had my first colonoscopy on wednesday, I was a bit freaked before, but I knew I had to do it. I've been suffering with diarrhea for 3 years now (I'm 23), so as much as I didn't want one, I knew I had to. Anyways, from everyone I spoke to, they said it wasn't a big deal for them, so I figured it would be the same for me, no big deal, I was wrong! The prep day before was awful, I was on the toilet from 2pm till 11:30pm! The day of the procedure I was scared, but sucked I it up. They put me to sleep and I felt really good when I woke, (I was saying some pretty funny things to my hubby about daytime television). So the next few hours weren't that bad, they said I could eat normally afterwards, so I did. I had a soup and sandwich from panera bread, yumm! but litterally minutes later, I had to go D....and it was all blood! I freaked out of course, called the doctor. they said it was from all the biopsies they did. Oh yah, right after the procedure they told me they found nothing and diagnosed me with IBS, i was so happy to have closure. the blood in my stool freaked me out majorly, it kept coming, so I went to the emergency room where they hooked me up to an IV and took blood. The bleeding eventually stopped and I got sent home. Which was good (all this was on my husband's birthday!). So here I am 2 days later, still not back to work and still recovering. I've had bad D since the procedure and also was told that I have small hemroids. The hemroids have "appeared" out of nowhere since the procedure and now I'm in a lot of pain! I didn't even know I had them, and now its the most excrucciating pain while I go D. Also, my doc prescribed me to Levsin, I just took my first dosage, I'm pretty dizzy, but no D, so thats good. Well, I just wanted to tell my story. It's nice to know that there are so many other who know how it feels to have IBS-D.


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Moopoo -The prep has always been the worst part for me. I've had 3 colonoscopies and never have had the bleeding like you had. That must have been so scary ...I do have hemorroids though and they are truly a pain in the ass. I'm thinking that all that activity down there probably aggravated them - I wasn't aware that I had them till I started seeing blood (I have internal hemis). I'm hoping by now you have adjusted to the Levsin and are feeling better. I know it's hard but just try to relax. Sending you (((hugs)))Jodie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of people have hemorrhoids and never know it. They are often small and asymptomatic. Something like a colonoscopy will irritate them.Sorry you had so much trouble. Usually people do not bleed like that from the biopsies, but it can happen. Do you take any herbal medications? A fair number of them thin out the blood and can make you more likely to bleed after a procedures. A fair number of medications do that as well (like asprin). If you are taking anything regularly like herbs or medications you might want to check to see if they are likely to increase bleeding. If they do you want to stop taking them for about 2 weeks before any procedure where you might bleed.Hope you feel better soon!K.


----------



## DaBu2112 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh dear. I have my first colonoscopy/endoscopy on November 8th. I'm freaking out yet excited at the same time to get some closure 'cause I've pretty much been worrying for 3 years now. 3 years, just like you moopoo! I'm happy to hear everything's ok with you though, that always gives me hope, especially since we've both had it for 3 years.Anyway, I'm really nervous about the procedure because I KNOW I have hemorrhoids and recently they've gotten a bit better, but I REALLY don't want them to get "disturbed" during and after the procedure. *sigh* but it's gotta be done.


----------



## 22569 (Oct 1, 2006)

thanks for the support everyone! I didn't think anyone would reply...I'm feeling much better now. I'm back at work and thank God the bleeding and pain has stopped. The hemroids seemed to have disappeared as well. I feel like I can handle IBS, at least now that I know what I have! I put my trust in God and I know he's the one who got me through this last week. Kathleen- as for taking herbal medication and asprin, I don't take any of those, so I guess I had bad luck with the bleeding. DaBu2112- I'm sure you'll be fine! 3 years is long to have what we have, especially if you don't know what it is! I know how you feel, I hope you get good results!Jodie- Thanks for the hugs!


----------

